# Big Box Strikes Again



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

This poor guy. Typical box store assembly. If he couldn't turn a wrench a great machine would've been returned and dismissed a crap. Good for him for trying to use a dealer and know exactly what he was getting into with box stores.

https://youtu.be/4ib8TnQEdIU


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

Wow, That's messed up and totally unacceptable, I can't believe Ariens / Honda even allow their products to be sold by these clowns! I know they sell a lot of machines through them but someone who has no clue would be blaming the manufacturer for this! I'd bring it back and send the video to Ariens
That was painful to watch!


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

There's a moral to that story but I have no idea what it is.

Could be:

Don't but in big box stores but he had no option.
Buy at your local retailer, but they didn't return the calls.
Buy a leftover but that's not what he wanted.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Wow, that is bad. Obviously the high school kid that put it together can't read or understand basic skills.
However, when I bought my Ariens, I can't say that the dealer did all that great either...not as bad, but close. The machine was delivered and just about every adjustment and lubrication point that should have been prior to delivery had not been done. I spent about an hour going through the whole machine to get it set to spec. Not surprised by the set up however, as this dealer has never left me warm and fuzzy on any of my purchases. 
Robert


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

have had people tell me they bought brand new machines from the Honda dealer that barely had any oil on the stick.

it's been second nature for me to check everyone's work.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

OUCH! but nothing new around here also from both box stores ,


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ariens needs to see this vid. His local Lowe's where he purchased it also needs to see it. This is way beyond acceptable.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Stuff like this is why when no local dealer could match the price I found online, I was perfectly content to just order one and let it arrive in a crate for me to assemble.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

not surprising. most people that are skilled enough to assemble these machine are likely "overqualified" to work at the store.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Some assembly required.

My first Toro Recycler was from a dealer. When he was showing me the mower he had it out front and started it up a couple times to show me how the Personal Pace worked, so it ran for a couple minutes. I bought that mower and I was so excited when I got home I started mowing with it right away, about half way across the yard it stalled, I thought it was out of gas so I looked and there was plenty so I fired it up a went about five more feet and it stopped again but this time when I went to pull the rope it wouldn't budge. Took it back right away and when he was looking it over he pulled the dip stick and not a drop of oil in there. He immediately went running to the back of the shop and I could hear him yelling all the way out front.

Now you might say part of this may of been my fault for not checking the oil and gas when I got home but I figured he wouldn't of started it up if it didn't have any oil in it, would he!!!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The assembly of that awesome and expensive snow blower was beyond belief. Hope he checked the oil before firing it up.
Both the retailer and Ariens owe this guy a free gift card and apology. Both business's reputations suffer when something like this happens, perhaps they just don't care. Take the money and run.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

That's why I bought a new one in the crate as I just sold a Husky with 20 hrs on it that you could not pull start, sold it to a friend and it had to able to pull start as he was not gonna be near a power outlet, so last weekend we tore into it to find a cause, carb was perfect, but the next day we pulled to check flywheel, good, went further and found that the coil was not adjusted and loose, 1/8" gap on one end about .40 thou on the other side, would run if you plugged it in. set @.10 thou and started first pull, temp was -15 after sitting all night. nothing was right from the dealer as it tore up the drive wheel first week and then shredded the belts, so much for dealer prep, I had bought it because of electric start and turn levers from a guy that bought it in 2010 and started it for 10 minutes and put it in storage, thankful that he had drained the gas, All I can say is dealer beware with a bunch of kids putting things together, So much for my rant, Thank you.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Ziggy65 said:


> Hope he checked the oil before firing it up.


I was screaming the same thing at the laptop screen when he was pulling it over! 

I believe it has low-oil shutdown...assuming it was hooked up right :smile_big:


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

classiccat said:


> I was screaming the same thing at the laptop screen when he was pulling it over!
> I believe it has low-oil shutdown...assuming it was hooked up right :smile_big:


Most snowblowers don't have Low-Oil Shutdown, since the machine gets tilted while in use. LOS is usually reserved for stationary applications like generators and power washers.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

IMHO, Ariens is as much as fault as the Big Box store. They made a "deal with the devil" so to speak to achieve a higher sales volume but I think it has cost them the loyalty of at least a portion of their dealer network and as can be seen in this case, a good experience for the end-user. I also think that it will ultimately hurt this legendary brand. 

In my area, the local Airens dealer has largely stopped stocking their product (they still service and sell parts), because of the proximity to HD. Conversely, near Belfast (where there is no HD) there is a really great independent dealer. Ariens should really rethink this strategy and leave this sales channel to MTD et al.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

One thing I noticed in the video, he never checked or put oil in the engine. Hopefully it had oil in it before he started it or he left that part out of the video.
It looks more like the guy bought the machine and wanted to take it home and prep/assemble it himself but he didn't have the manual for it, something you usually do not get when purchasing from the big box stores.
The store just did him a favor by taking it out of the box and attaching the handlebars and chute loosely so he could take it home and assemble it himself the way it looked in his video.
He did say in the beginning that he was going to assemble it himself, which he basically did, it just was out of the box instead with parts attached loosely for transporting it home for final assembly, but seeing how poorly it was manufactured would really scare people away from that brand, that is a light duty homeowner model with a cheap track design. Hopefully they make better models than the one he purchased.
That is what happens when you do not buy from a good Authorized Dealership who always assembles and test runs a machine prior to delivery, and gives the customer full operating instructions on the machine with all required paperwork for the unit.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> One thing I noticed in the video, he never checked or put oil in the engine. Hopefully it had oil in it before he started it or he left that part out of the video.
> It looks more like the guy bought the machine and wanted to take it home and prep/assemble it himself but he didn't have the manual for it, something you usually do not get when purchasing from the big box stores.
> The store just did him a favor by taking it out of the box and attaching the handlebars and chute loosely so he could take it home and assemble it himself the way it looked in his video.
> He did say in the beginning that he was going to assemble it himself, which he basically did, it just was out of the box instead with parts attached loosely for transporting it home for final assembly, but seeing how poorly it was manufactured would really scare people away from that brand, that is a light duty homeowner model with a cheap track design. Hopefully they make better models than the one he purchased.
> That is what happens when you do not buy from a good Authorized Dealership who always assembles and test runs a machine prior to delivery, and gives the customer full operating instructions on the machine with all required paperwork for the unit.


I am also hopeful that he checked that oil, but I don't think Lowes "just did him a favor by taking it out of the box and attaching the handlebars and chute loosely so he could take it home and assemble it himself" because the chute gears were damaged, which indicates that they actually tried to put it together improperly and tried to force those components resulting in the damaged gears. Also. doesn't explain the completely improper routing of cables.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

tabora said:


> Most snowblowers don't have Low-Oil Shutdown, since the machine gets tilted while in use. LOS is usually reserved for stationary applications like generators and power washers.


Ah that makes sense. Most of my equipment is from a "different era" 

I see alot of these repower chondas have the LOS capability... so folks must be disabling?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If I ever bought something like a snow blower new from a big box store I would assemble it my self, from a sealed crate/box, but I have the knowledge and tools to do it with no issues.

For someone without that ability, I would recommend a dealer purchase, or at the least, some family or friend to assist them on the final box attachment assembly of unit.

Of course, with all the free ones I obtain, which most only need some minor parts and run fine, the need to purchase a new unit is never going to come into play.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

My understanding is that big box stores were never to sell these professional series machines. It’s one thing for them to sell the more entry models but it’s another for a machine of this class. 

But there are three dealers in my area too, and none of them were very helpful when I was looking for a new machine. In some cases no return call...Three word replies to questions in emails...

Ariens might have some big box problems but they don’t necessarily have a best in class dealer network either. At least in my area. Another reason that it’s good to have the knowledge and tools to work on these myself. 

There could be a day when I need warranty service, but if it is anything less than the gearbox or engine I’d likely be repairing myself rather than going through the hassle of loading up the machine and leaving it. 

There are so many gentleman on this forum who have terrific dealers. A lot is said about the importance of buying from one to not only put the machine together properly, but for repair work and to be first in line. For me, the dealers couldn’t be bothered with even selling me a machine. Let alone work on it for service.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

My thoughts are the same as "johnwick" mentioned, I did not think that that the big box stores sold the high end models such as the Pro or Platinum series, so that is strange in itself. I was also told by a local Ariens dealer, that they send someone to the HD store and assemble the machines for them, of course at HD's expense. If that is true or not, I don't know.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lowe's and HD can't stock in store the high end models but they can be ordered online for in store pickup or home delivery. Lowe's has the Ariens Pro models and Honda's available while Home Depot sells the Ariens Pros, Honda's, and the Toro commercial line.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

JJG723

i was just at the local lowes saw a 1700 dollar ariens chained up out front, fast look over i saw more loose bolts and nuts than those tightened .


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

JJG723 said:


> Lowe's and HD can't stock in store the high end models but they can be ordered online for in store pickup or home delivery. Lowe's has the Ariens Pro models and Honda's available while Home Depot sells the Ariens Pros, Honda's, and the Toro commercial line.


Which just makes the situation worse, as the person assembling it may never even have seen one before!

Of course there's also a thing called "reading the instructions", but I suspect the in-store drones who are putting these together are under quite a bit of pressure from management to get things done "fast" rather than "right". And reading instructions takes time.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

My first thought when he fired it up was "Did he check the oil?". Either he did off camera or he got lucky....


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

87powershiftx2 said:


> JJG723
> 
> i was just at the local lowes saw a 1700 dollar ariens chained up out front, fast look over i saw more loose bolts and nuts than those tightened .


I don't think I've ever seen a perfectly assembled machine at Lowe's or HD. At the very least, a feature will "work" but is not actually adjusted properly. Which will most likely result in premature wear.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have found that farm implement dealers seem to have the best sales support for smaller OPE as well. When I purchased my Honda HSS1332ATD in February 2017, no local dealers or big-box stores had one in stock, and I ended up going to Chappell Tractor Sales in Brentwood, NH (almost 80 miles southwest). Great pre- & post sales support (and $200 lower than anyone else around), and when I determined that one of the keys and a transmission mounting bolt were missing (bolt not their fault), they were quick to overnight them to me.

Likewise, when I wanted to purchase a bagger unit for my Toro zero turn mower I had no luck locally; contacted Union Farm Equipment (about 83 miles northeast) and they found one on consignment and sold it to me at a considerable discount. VERY friendly folks!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

NWRider said:


> I am also hopeful that he checked that oil, but I don't think Lowes "just did him a favor by taking it out of the box and attaching the handlebars and chute loosely so he could take it home and assemble it himself" because the chute gears were damaged, which indicates that they actually tried to put it together improperly and tried to force those components resulting in the damaged gears. Also. doesn't explain the completely improper routing of cables.


The store could have just hooked up the cable and did not care how it was routed, they just didn't want it dragging on the ground when he wheeled it out the door.
I saw a lot of new ones with bad gears from the factory. They probably did that on the assembly line when it was built. They then disassemble the unit and box it up for shipping and throw any loose parts in a box and ship them out the door with no quality control anymore.
After the customer gets it in damaged condition, the customer has to get the replacement parts, usually at no charge.
Its sad the way things are built today, as cheap and quickly as possible, all for a buck.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

only box like store around me assembling a machine right is tractor supply who has a real OPE tech come in at night and set them up, never have seen a loose falling of bolt in any machine there


----------



## NY Yankee Pride (Nov 18, 2018)

Am I the only who's skeptical that this wasn't staged? I don't want to seem like I'm defending the big box stores because I also would never trust them to assemble my power equipment. But this seems over the top, I mean it's not that difficult to do the final assembly. And yes, I would be worried about them making mistakes with my machine but this level of incompetence seems unlikely to me. In addition, when he takes the machine out of his trailer he says that he's going to check it over to see what's wrong with it. Now, some of the things were so bad that he would have noticed them before he even put the machine in his trailer. If this was on the up & up then why wouldn't he have said "I've already noticed some glaring issues so I'm going to check the whole thing over & see what else they may have done wrong when assembling". 

I just can't help but think that he did some things to the machine himself to make this look much worse then it initially was.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

NY Yankee Pride said:


> Am I the only who's skeptical that this wasn't staged? I don't want to seem like I'm defending the big box stores because I also would never trust them to assemble my power equipment. But this seems over the top, I mean it's not that difficult to do the final assembly. And yes, I would be worried about them making mistakes with my machine but this level of incompetence seems unlikely to me. In addition, when he takes the machine out of his trailer he says that he's going to check it over to see what's wrong with it. Now, some of the things were so bad that he would have noticed them before he even put the machine in his trailer. If this was on the up & up then why wouldn't he have said "I've already noticed some glaring issues so I'm going to check the whole thing over & see what else they may have done wrong when assembling".
> 
> I just can't help but think that he did some things to the machine himself to make this look much worse then it initially was.


Anything is possible but what does he have to gain from it (motive)?


----------



## NY Yankee Pride (Nov 18, 2018)

NWRider said:


> Anything is possible but what does he have to gain from it (motive)?


Who knows. Some people do things just for likes on FB or Youtube. Maybe he just craves attention?


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

bbwb said:


> Wow, that is bad. Obviously the high school kid that put it together can't read or understand basic skills.
> However, when I bought my Ariens, I can't say that the dealer did all that great either...not as bad, but close. The machine was delivered and just about every adjustment and lubrication point that should have been prior to delivery had not been done. I spent about an hour going through the whole machine to get it set to spec. Not surprised by the set up however, as this dealer has never left me warm and fuzzy on any of my purchases. Robert



If we don't teach the kids then whose fault is that? 

I would visit my brother in the morning, he would be complaining about having to mow the lawn while his kids were asleep. Hmmm, wake em up, make em mow the lawn, nope! They turned out all right but .................
I have been over the Ural 4 times now, caught a few fasteners not done, one on the steering damper was a serious issue. Two main bracket fastenes loose. 20% better steering ops once I found it (850 miles latter) 

My 1995 Pickup developed a horribl shimmy going down into the Vancouver valley area from up in the high country. Scared the daylights out of me, tap on the breaks and ok but I looked for a cause for years.


Finally one day I got just the right angle and there were TWO main suspension bolts coming out, one was half way out the other had lost the nut. Ungh. So it does happen, saw the same thing on a Dakota Pickup. Kind of brand new used and looking down and it was, John, look at that bolt down there! Oh ^&%$. Its ok, tap it in, get a nut and good.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

87powershiftx2 said:


> only box like store around me assembling a machine right is *tractor supply* who has a real OPE tech come in at night and set them up, never have seen a loose falling of bolt in any machine there


i don't know if i would trust my local tractor supply any better than a big box store. i have seen equipment with either leaking or spilt oil sitting in store and even a few weeks later they haven't cleaned up the mess or moved the machine much. it is only a puddle of fresh clean motor oil visible to anybody that walks by the machines.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

On the oil thing, my Pro came out of the Ariens-packaged crate with the oil level already right at the full line. So assuming they still pre-fill them, that's one step the assembly guy doesn't have to do. Although I'd never fire one up without checking first.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

RC20 said:


> If we don't teach the kids then whose fault is that?


if a kid has no interest in learning can you really force them to learn? i try to teach my nephew here and there and sometimes he is interested and sometimes he is not. there are also sometimes trouble shooting skills that can't be taught. they may either have it or don't.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Sad thing is they don't want to get their hands dirty anymore, plus the lack of all common sense.
Kids today are so busy clicking their keys on their computer cell phones and keyboards, and if they can't do that, they pick their nose to keep their fingers busy instead of doing things constructive anymore.
Then you look at them, and even their parents with those big college degree's hanging on their walls, and they still don't know how to tie their shoes unless they look at their computer screen for the latest you tube video to show them how do that.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

rslifkin said:


> Stuff like this is why when no local dealer could match the price I found online, I was perfectly content to just order one and let it arrive in a crate for me to assemble.



That is exactly what I did! AND that was in March 2018 so I also avoided over $130 sales tax plus whatever delivery charge a dealer would impose. Now the %$#@ greedy states sucked the Supreme Court into allowing tax on internet purchases.


----------



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

The guy who pulled out my snowblower at the dealer to bring it out to my trailer didn't like how the controls felt. He took it in the back and adjusted it. He has worked at the dealer for as long as I can remember and I have been going there since the 1980s with my father.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

reader2580 said:


> The guy who pulled out my snowblower at the dealer to bring it out to my trailer didn't like how the controls felt. He took it in the back and adjusted it. He has worked at the dealer for as long as I can remember and I have been going there since the 1980s with my father.



I have nothing against dealers nor their prices...normally. But I searched for a new machine near the end of March.......SPRING! And during my search, no local dealer that I called would lower their winter machine prices one dollar for my CASH, not CC or check purchase.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

now adays it seems like you are better off paying for stuff with credit card anyways with the poor quality of machines. it will hopefully give you some extra help if a company tries to sell you crap. some even offer extended warranty even tho i have no clue how that would work. plus most offer cashback or somethings and on all purchases. i use my credit card for as much stuff as possible and just pay it off monthly. if your going to spend the money minus well get something back for spending it if you can. i think i earn close to $200/year with my limited spending. most places don't really offer a cash discount so no point spending cash.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

JJG723 said:


> This poor guy. Typical box store assembly. If he couldn't turn a wrench a great machine would've been returned and dismissed a crap. Good for him for trying to use a dealer and know exactly what he was getting into with box stores.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4ib8TnQEdIU



This video made me cringe when I saw it...all the things that were wrong with it when he got it. But what made me cringe the most was, he fired that thing up without checking the oil. Now, I know that they come prefilled with oil, but with the disaster this guy had with this thing, I would not have pulled the crank for even 1 second without checking the oil. Never.


Now I know many people will blame " the kid" who set it up, but these big box stores, and large retail companies hire people to do important stuff like this, but give them no actual training on how to do it, or at best, absolutely minimal training. They have no idea of what to do, but are expected to have Superstar results. No training = mistakes.:surprise:


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> now adays it seems like you are better off paying for stuff with credit card anyways with the poor quality of machines. it will hopefully give you some extra help if a company tries to sell you crap. some even offer extended warranty even tho i have no clue how that would work.


When I bought my Ariens Deluxe 24 three years ago that's the reason I put it on a specific credit card because that one doubles the warranty period. Ariens has a two-year warranty (or did at the time anyway) so it is still under warranty. I think the way it works is that I take it in, have the work done, pay for it with the CC, and then they will credit that amount. I have thankfully not had to go through the drill on that so I don't know how well it all works yet. Hopefully I'll never have to, but I would call the CC company first beforehand.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> Now I know many people will blame " the kid" who set it up, but these big box stores, and large retail companies hire people to do important stuff like this, but give them no actual training on how to do it, or at best, absolutely minimal training. They have no idea of what to do, but are expected to have Superstar results. No training = mistakes.



Agreed, always blame the company as they are the ones that set the policy and the poor schmuck at the bottom gets stuck with what they have wrought. 

I did a lot of work for my dad and a friend (fishing) and when I got my first construction job it was all new. 

All I could do was the grunt work but I could do that and free up the skilled guys for the more tech stuff. 
It took me 3 years before I could work at their level and even then they had 30 years plus on me and knew stuff I did not. 

My boss thought I was hopeless with a hand saw! (I was and it was all hand saw work then). Never cut a board in my life till then (I sure could set a Halibut line though) - strong back and willing to learn.


----------

